# A Bunch of Bloodwood



## BrentWin (Oct 18, 2013)

Here's a set of duck calls that I made for a local salesman to give to his customers. I couldn't get him to spring for the extra money to sleeve the inserts, but they still came out pretty good.

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF1453_zps16f71ec9.jpg


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 18, 2013)

REALLY nice color combo!!!


----------



## Kevin (Oct 18, 2013)

SUPER job. What's the black ebony or dyed something? Do you do your own engraving?


----------



## bearmanric (Oct 18, 2013)

They look killer. Rick


----------



## BrentWin (Oct 18, 2013)

Kevin said:


> SUPER job. What's the black ebony or dyed something? Do you do your own engraving?



The black is Echo poly inserts. He got tight on me and wouldn't spring for sleeving the inserts. I wanted to use indian ebony. 

The bands are from Ron Gould Game Calls. Ron does a great job and is fast and reasonable. Normally I order them on monday and have them in the mail on friday.


----------



## DKMD (Oct 18, 2013)

Those are sharp!


----------



## Cody Killgore (Oct 18, 2013)

That is some seriously awesome red. I need some bloodwood with that kind of rich red!!!


----------



## BrentWin (Oct 18, 2013)

Cody Killgore said:


> That is some seriously awesome red. I need some bloodwood with that kind of rich red!!!



It's darn hard to come by. This is some that I bought last year. I ordered some more a month ago and it was crap. :dash2:


----------



## Cody Killgore (Oct 18, 2013)

BrentWin said:


> Cody Killgore said:
> 
> 
> > That is some seriously awesome red. I need some bloodwood with that kind of rich red!!!
> ...



If you ever want to get rid of a blank of it, let me know


----------



## SDB777 (Oct 18, 2013)

Great group! Do you use a 'pattern' to get all of the calls so close on tolerances? They look very uniform....which is a good thing for a customer order.



Scott (color combo brilliant) B


----------



## BrentWin (Oct 18, 2013)

SDB777 said:


> Great group! Do you use a 'pattern' to get all of the calls so close on tolerances? They look very uniform....which is a good thing for a customer order.
> 
> 
> 
> Scott (color combo brilliant) B



I don't measure or use calipers when I am making a set. I make the first one and then hold it up next to the one ones on the lathe occasionally to match them up. It's pretty much a matter of eye balling it.

Personally, I think that call makers get to hung up on measurements and make things harder than they have to be especially for beginners. They take the fun out of it.

Anyway, that's my opinion, for what it's worth


----------



## SDB777 (Oct 18, 2013)

BrentWin said:


> SDB777 said:
> 
> 
> > Great group! Do you use a 'pattern' to get all of the calls so close on tolerances? They look very uniform....which is a good thing for a customer order.
> ...



By the quality of these pieces here.....I'd have to say that your opinion is highly valued! Thanks for the response!!


Scott (bet they are loud) B


----------



## myingling (Oct 19, 2013)

he should be happy with them ,,,Nice work


----------



## RW Mackey (Oct 19, 2013)

Great set of calls, too bad the salesman only had 8 customers!!!

Roy


----------

